# what pad for Scholl Concepts S3 Gold ?



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys going to be going a m3 in black and also a clio sport with some deep marks, i have got the green, yellow, and blue 3m pads plus most of the Hex-Logic Pads, what would be best for a 1 step with a rotary with Scholl Concepts S3 Gold?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

1 step for black car with S3??? Mate buy some S30 or Menz 106fa for refining to prevent any holograms after using S3. Yes you can try to do 1 step with polishing pads like hex green or 3M yellow but this combo don't remove deeper scratches, on clio maybe yes but on M3 ceramic paint... almost useless...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As above, definitely go with a finishing step. S3 is great on yellow hex if you already have one, then refine


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah as above - S3 is too abrasive for a one stepper, even on solid paint!

For hard paints i love using the Scholl White Spider Pad for mega cutting ability, but it will most certainly need refining. If you're going for 1 step, use Scholl S17+ on a 3M Yellow pad - hard to beat!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Guys used correctly with the right pad combo's and it very much is a one stepper :thumb:

I use it mainly with the Scholl standard pads Orange and blue and refine still using S3 on the Scholl black waffle finishing pads. 

All wiped down with eraser and finished in either glasur or crystal rock and had no issues fall backs or anything at all.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

moosh said:


> Guys used correctly with the right pad combo's and it very much is a one stepper :thumb:
> 
> I use it mainly with the Scholl standard pads Orange and blue and refine still using S3 on the Scholl black waffle finishing pads.
> 
> All wiped down with eraser and finished in either glasur or crystal rock and had no issues fall backs or anything at all.


That's very interesting! Maybe i just took it as read that it was a heavy cutting compound so i used it with a hard pad!

I'll have to try that one day! :wave:

Cheers Moosh!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

If you want a single stage go with the S17 and an orange or green hex pad, if you're working with S3 as mentioned you will need to refine as it's quite aggressive.

Alex


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Guys i am being honest and i have 15 years machine polishing experience,

With almost all of the scholl concept range it is your choice of pad that will determine the finish that you can achive and i speak from experience that you can use it as a 1 step and finish by just changing your pad from the orange to the black. You can use the blue but it takes a bit longer to refine BUT you still use S3 Gold for this.

I have the black, orange, purple, blue and yellow pads.

I wouldnt go above the blue and expect to finish with S3, S17+ i find you have to use a more aggresive pad to get it to work so this creates a longer panel polishing time which i dont like.

taken from Spautopia:-

The high performance cutting compound S3 Gold can generally be used with all Scholl Concepts Polishing Pads. However, for best results, Scholl Concepts recommends its use with the innovative Spider Sandwich Pad for minimal heat generation, lambswool pads or Softouch TopWool pads.

To increase cut, remove deep scratches and P1500 scratch marks, use with a quality lambswool pad such as Spautopia Premium Lambswools, the Scholl Concepts TopWool Polishing pads or with the Spider Sandwich Pad. The Spider Sandwich Pad has a calibrated 3D surface and black hard interface layer which maintains firmness during heavy polishing applications without the risk of over compression. The spider surface absorbs more compound, allows air to circulate (so less heat is generated during polishing) and maximises the yield of the polish.

Use with the Purple or Blue Foam Pads to eliminate moderate to deep scratches and P2000 scratch patterns.

_ Use S3 Edition Gold with the Orange Foam Pad for final, hologram-free finishing. Polishing with moderate pressure in combination with the Spider Sandwich Pad enables efficient removal of holograms and swirl marks. See the S3 Edition Gold video to see how one compound and one pad can be utilised through to final finishing._

_ With S3 Edition Gold you determine the level of cut and shine with your choice of pad._

For manual application, use the premium foam White Hand Puck, which gives even pressure distribution when removing scratches by hand.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great information there Moosh! Thanks very much!

I have actually had some success with a similar thing in the past with Wolf's Chemicals WP-5N polish - Used with a cutting pad it removes heavy scratches, then half way through a set changed to a finishing pad and refine to your hearts content. The Wolf's have a long working time (which i like actually!) so it has worked wonders for me on a few occasions.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Correct S3 Gold edition is a 1 step polish....its pad choice that determines which step or how many you go through....

I did one the other day with S3 GE and a Black Farecla Pad....no issues and havent to date....

After all i did write the book:lol:

No seriously i did....
http://www.cardetailingsheffield.co.uk/Scholl Concepts The Physical Shine.pdf


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow! Black pad?that worked really well russ, top work bud, something to have a play with that


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah it was the Jag i did mate....









I didnt leave this one as a single stage mate though but the odd black passat i have for a certain customer....


----------

